# The 400



## fooman (Apr 23, 2010)

I would just like to share my pride and joy .This tank is built by my self and so is the stand and the sump . In the tank is a Oscar,jag,gt,salvini, severum,2 tinfoils and my fav a female festae.

Thanks for looking !


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

no pics...


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Just read the stocking list now waiting to see the tank, sounds awesome.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I cant get the IMG code to help out but here is the link to their pic: 
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/K4F1kiBdChEIiKe_L9RhdnGj_jo4mKbgzt2tdyFLhWU?feat=directlink


----------

